# redtail boa help please



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

ok well i dont want to invest any more money into this thing. ill buy a thermometer tho cause i think its to hot ion the tank. i have a heat light on half the tank. if it was to hot wouldnt he go to the other side/ just just lays there he was more acive wen i didnt have the heat lamp. i dont know how many times to feed him. for now im feedin him live. i know you guys dont recomend that but i feel that when im feeding him these small prey they cant do mutch dammage but i can see where a big rat can. do i spray the tank down wiht water a couple times a day? im a complete noob on this but please dont tell me i need to buy this this this and that cause im not spending aany more money thansk guys. btw check out my first feeding


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

2 more things should the water go inder the side with the hea lamp or the other side? and how ofen should i feed him every 3 days? guy at the pet store said every day lol.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Even a mouse can kill your snake..look how long its teeth are vs. how thick the snakes skull is, and how unprotected a snakes eyes are....doesn't mean the mouse will kill it..but it can happen...how long is your boa? I start my neonates on sub adult mice......
Feed should be every 7 to every 14days...if yours is a young growing animal, then every 7 days is good....I only feed my adult males every 21 days.
you need to establish what your temperatures are before you go any further...and seriously look on line for your supplies if your lps is killing you on prices...several good places to shop online securely.
Bottom line is sometimes keeping animals means spending to maintain them correctly...another reason to do serious homework and thought BEFORE obtaining an animal.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

its a baby snake im sure it needs to eat more then every 7 days untill it gets older its like 12-18 inchers long and it eats what the pet store calls "hoppers". can you answer the water bowl question for me?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crockeeper's raised more snakes than you have posts on this site; are you going to trust your judgement or his?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

exactly!........ a newbie ignoring the advice of a seasoned vet? dont geti it? dont you want whats best for your animal?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> crockeeper's raised more snakes than you have posts on this site; are you going to trust your judgement or his?


I would suspect Crockeeper has raised more snakes, than days this idiot has been alive.

THere is a reason I stopped coming to Pfury, and this is exactly it.

Here is a little advice for those of you, who have never lived a day in your life... You never open your mouth, untill you know the shot.

This means- NEVER question the authority of a "Titan".


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Peacock said:


> crockeeper's raised more snakes than you have posts on this site; are you going to trust your judgement or his?


THere is a reason I stopped coming to Pfury, and this is exactly it.

[/quote]
because of all these idiotic teenagers who talk back to the professionals? yeah I have to agree with that.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> crockeeper's raised more snakes than you have posts on this site; are you going to trust your judgement or his?


THere is a reason I stopped coming to Pfury, and this is exactly it.

[/quote]
because of all these idiotic teenagers who talk back to the professionals? yeah I have to agree with that.
[/quote]

exactly. look at his name title!

"I am god.. and i am white." LOOOL!!! that is hilarious, especially coming from some one bearing the italian flag.

Sorry to burst your bubble, but you are hardly considered "white"... more so... brownish. Dark haired and dark eyes... plus a grotesquely darker skin color than the pure nordics


















If you are going to be a White supremacist, get educated first... There are many different subraces. You are in the middle of true white and... well... black.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Now myself.... I AM WHITE!!!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

f*ck you peacock




























who said i was ignoreing his advice? drop dead looser you should be fed up with your seld keep talking like you know everything but theres always someone that knows more then you so dont try to act like you have nuthing left to learn. because i dont have enought money to invest 1000$ into a 50 gal tank. im feeding my snake live mice not because he told me not to but because tuns of people do it and thats the way id rather have it

BTW i was goin to PM crock keeper and make sure he got a chance to read this topic because i wanted his opinion not because i wanted to ignore him.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

here is a little quote I enjoy and feel you should pay attention too. It also relates to you in multiple ways... 1 being you are of Italian origin-

"There is something in humility which strangely exalts the heart."
~Augustine

grow stronger my friend


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

qik judging from your 4th post on this thread I'd have to say you're not intelligent enough to understand what peacock's quote means, so I'll dumb it down for you:

You're undeserving of your member title and need to take it down.

Don't whine and bitch about it like the angsty teenager you probably are most of the time; just accept that you're inferior and do it. Peacock makes a perfectly valid point and you need to act like a man for a change and abide by it.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i aint takein it down. and for telling me i think i know it all, you guys sure seem to think you know it all and you are the gods of p fury! get a life


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Now you're just in denial about your own ethnicity. That's really sad, considering you seem to hold it so highly.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> Now you're just in denial about your own ethnicity. That's really sad, considering you seem to hold it so highly.


bingo.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

denial about what?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

By this point I realize you're obviously too stupid to understand, sorry. Its amazing you can even use a computer, if you're not smart enough to comprehend what's already been said.

Just enjoy your maltreated snake and listen to what crockeeper tells you, instead of countering his advice with your own on the same thread that you ask for help on. Have fun kiddo.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

piranha45 said:


> By this point I realize you're obviously too stupid to understand, sorry. Its amazing you can even use a computer, if you're not smart enough to comprehend what's already been said.
> 
> Just enjoy your maltreated snake and listen to what crockeeper tells you, instead of countering his advice with your own on the same thread that you ask for help on. Have fun kiddo.


oh and your so smart i bow dont to you


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Come on guys, let'stay _ on topic! _

When my Redtail boa was small I fed it a pinky mouse once every six to seven days. After this stage I fed it app. an adult mouse every 10 days. Feeding your boa every day like the guy said is off course not a good thing to do and every three days is pushing it also, imo. The thing that helped me was writing down everything in a feeding schedule. This way I had all the feeding (and shedding) on paper and could easily see when I should have fed her again.

Just to illustrate, here is a pic of her eating an adult white rat:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> By this point I realize you're obviously too stupid to understand, sorry. Its amazing you can even use a computer, if you're not smart enough to comprehend what's already been said.
> 
> Just enjoy your maltreated snake and listen to what crockeeper tells you, instead of countering his advice with your own on the same thread that you ask for help on. Have fun kiddo.


oh and your so smart i bow dont to you








[/quote]

you should... You should also take off your "Im god and white" crap.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Peacock said:


> By this point I realize you're obviously too stupid to understand, sorry. Its amazing you can even use a computer, if you're not smart enough to comprehend what's already been said.
> 
> Just enjoy your maltreated snake and listen to what crockeeper tells you, instead of countering his advice with your own on the same thread that you ask for help on. Have fun kiddo.


oh and your so smart i bow dont to you








[/quote]

you should... You should also take off your "Im god and white" crap.
[/quote]
nope!







do you see jans reply? see how nice he was but shareing the same information? id much rather listen to someone like that. and it helps my stupid head abusorb the info better


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

actualy what funny ios i do have to change it soon, im goin to be the massiveagression sales rep on p fury so thats whats goin there. we will be sponcered here in about a week


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thats fantastic, but I hardly believe anyone cares.

I am just thankfull it will be changed, because in all honesty... you are brownish.... not white like a true northman, such as myself.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Peacock said:


> thats fantastic, but I hardly believe anyone cares.
> 
> I am just thankfull it will be changed, because in all honesty... you are brownish.... not white like a true northman, such as myself.


i know one thin i sertanly black! and trust me alot of people will care even you when your trying to get some rare fish or some peacock bass


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thnx guys! Topic closed









qickshot feel free to start a new topic about this subject or just pm me


----------

